
AI helps grow 6B roaches at China's largest breeding site - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/ai-helps-grow-6b-roaches-at-chinas-largest-breeding-facility/
======
core-questions
Here in the west, we prefer organic, free range roaches sourced from the
finest inner city cottage farms.

